# Nagrywając film, zaczął padać deszcz.



## zaffy

"Nagrywając film, zaczął padać deszcz."

Ostatnio wypowiedziałem takie zdanie i została mi zwrócona uwaga, że jest niepoprawne. Lekko zgłupiałem. Ponoć stosując imiesłów czynny, podmiot (wykonawca obu czynności) musi być ten sam. Np. "Jedząc obiad (ja), poczułem się źle (ja)."

Czy to prawda? Nigdy o czymś takim nie słyszałem.

Przedstawiono mi inne przykłady (ponoć) niepoprawnych zdań z takimi uzasadnieniami:
- Podnosząc akcyzę, alkohol drożeje. (alkohol nie może podnosić akcyzy),
- Idąc przez most, zawiał wiatr. (wiatr nie umie chodzić),
- Mówiąc szczerze, wybory nie powinny się odbyć. (wybory nie umieją mówić <<w znaczeniu dosłownym>>).


----------



## jazyk

To prawda, też dlatego, że formą nagrywając nie można wiedzieć, kto wykonuje czynność. 

Sądzę, że _mówiąc szczerze_ nie patrzy do tej kategorii, albowiem funkcjonuje jak rodzaj przysłówka.


----------



## zaffy

Może się mylę, ale sądzę, że 99.99% Polaków tak mówi.


----------



## marco_2

zaffy said:


> Może się mylę, ale sądzę, że 99.99% Polaków tak mówi.


Nie przypominam sobie, żebym spotkał się z takim błędem w czyjejś wypowiedzi, chociaż pamiętam, że polonistka w szkole podstawowej nas przed nim ostrzegała, przytaczając zdanie "Mając pięć lat, umarła mi babcia."


----------



## zaffy

marco_2 said:


> Mając pięć lat, umarła mi babcia."


To akurat nie brzmi dobrze, ale  "Nagrywając film, zaczął padać deszcz."? Czy to brzmi niegramatycznie?


----------



## marco_2

Może nie tyle niegramatycznie, co nielogicznie, bo deszcz nie był sprawcą nagrania. A tu bez kontekstu nie wiemy nawet, kto ten film nagrywał, więc jeśli tego nie wiemy, jesteśmy "skazani" na zdanie: "W czasie nagrywania filmu zaczął padać deszcz".


----------



## zaffy

Akurat kontekst był bardzo logiczny.

"Nagrywając film, zaczęło padać. Więc musiałem schować się z kamerą pod dach"


----------



## marco_2

No niestety zasady składni są tu bezlitosne: w tego rodzaju zdaniach zawierających imiesłów przysłówkowy współczesnyi (to ten z końcówką -ąc) podmiot (sprawca czynności) może być tylko jeden.


----------



## Henares

Dla mnie to też tak brzmi jakby to deszcz zaczął nagrywać. Moim zdaniem użycie imiesłowu w takim kontekście byłoby poprawne gdyby dalsza cześć zdania dotyczyła Ciebie np. Nagrywając film bardzo zmokłem, bo zaczął padać deszcz.


----------



## jasio

marco_2 said:


> Nie przypominam sobie, żebym spotkał się z takim błędem w czyjejś wypowiedzi, chociaż pamiętam, że polonistka w szkole podstawowej nas przed nim ostrzegała, przytaczając zdanie "Mając pięć lat, umarła mi babcia."


Raczej rzadko przestrzega się przed błędami, które praktycznie się nie zdarzają. 



zaffy said:


> Może się mylę, ale sądzę, że 99.99% Polaków tak mówi.


Aż tyle, to raczej przesada - ale rzeczywiście słyszę tego typu błędy zdecydowanie zbyt często. Co gorsza - nawet je widuję na piśmie. Także u osób, które powinny być profesjonalistami w tym obszarze.

Co nie zmienia faktu, że jest to błąd. I to z gatunku określanego mianem "szkolnych".

imiesłów przysłówkowy - Poradnia językowa PWN
Imiesłowowy równoważnik przy zdaniu bezpodmiotowym - Poradnia językowa PWN
źle użyty imiesłów - Poradnia językowa PWN


----------

